# Not so fun stuff...burglary scare :(



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

This afternoon I went to see my favorite author speak (the one that wrote the book my girl is named after!) and although my room was and has been staying a perfect temp (finally got the space heater at the perfect setting to go on and off right where I need it!) I put an extra blanket in with Alaska before I left.
It's been six hours and I'm home again now.
There was a note from a police officer on our front door saying that our front door was open and so she went inside to check for any people inside or obvious stolen items. 
Everything is in it's right place, no worries there - but my door was left open after she checked, and my room had dropped down to 67 
There wasn't a time on the note, so I don't know how long ago it was, but Alaska was warm and active as always, thank God.
I almost had a heart attack when I turned down the hallway and saw my door left open!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

glad they didnt steal Alaska or anything else


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is very unsettling to say the least. I'm happy your baby is alright!

Do you live in a house or an apartment? 
It's so strange that nothing was taken.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad she is just fine!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> That is very unsettling to say the least. I'm happy your baby is alright!
> 
> Do you live in a house or an apartment?
> It's so strange that nothing was taken.


A house, in a nice neighborhood near a school and public park, very open. We're still not sure how it happened, but we think they got spooked because some stuff was moved around, but nothing is missing. My dog was very shaken up too. 
Funny thing was, they re-closed our pocket door that keeps my dog in the wood-floor half of the house, but didn't close other doors.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Time to get your locks changed and perhaps a security system! :shock: 

Glad everything is ok and thankfully no one was home when it happened!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, not fun at all! I'm so happy that Alaska is safe though  Maybe it would be best to change your door lock that was opened, ya know, just for security, right


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

just an idea, maybe you could put a lock on alaska's cage? 
until you feel safer?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

The lock isn't tampered with at all - my parents are guessing a foster boy we had a couple months back that may have gotten a spare key and was coming back for some of his things - it's like him to not shut the front door behind him. I've been locking my door when I leave and no one will be home, just to make sure she's safe and warm.
Thanks everyone for your concern!


----------

